# Looking for some methods to lose weight...



## niffnoff (Jun 15, 2011)

So I've been thinking, over the last 2 years life ain't really been grand and well, I put a bit more weight than perhaps I should of allowed, I consider my self overweight and unfit at the moment which is never a good thing. 

I need some ways of beginning to shade the pounds and tone up any suggestions or routines to try, which doesn't involve Gym because I'm well to put it blunt. Skint,out of cash, etc etc.

 Thanks


----------



## Origin (Jun 15, 2011)

>_>

<_<

Eat less and better and exercise more









But seriously, I've lost quite a bit of my body fat by just completely cutting out fast food and soda, confections (with OCCASIONAL exception) etc and eating less of what I do eat (lots of proteins, some carbs, a shitload of vegetables and a SHITLOAD of green tea and water) and making sure I run regularly. I can't stress running enough, it's free and utterly effective high-intensity pure cardio.  Doing exercises like pushups, chinups, pullups, situps, squats etc (all free of course) can aid toning in the process etc etc. Really, aside from the basics you just have to KEEP AT IT, which most people forget. That and lay off booze almost 24/7 if you drink now, it sucks I know  People look at changing your diet and exercise routine as a temporary thing to drop pounds, but it helps to see it as a lifelong change and commitment to yourself.  Works for me so far anyway.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 15, 2011)

jog, its free. also jump rope ($5)


----------



## aslsmm (Jun 15, 2011)

takes self control, my weight fluctuates more than david bowies sexual orientation. ive been using lipofuze coupled with a vegan diet and running about 2-4 miles 3-6 times a week. 

it worx for me. haha, but seriously it dose.


----------



## Demeyes (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm a little overweight but have lost a stone and a half in the last year. I've started doing a martial art which means I get at least some exercise regularly. You could start jogging or doing bike rides because they are cheap and you can go at your own pace. You should try and get a good workout at least 1/2 week if you can and force yourself to do it even if you think you don't want to, it's too easy to stop when you've just started. If possible see if you can join a group or have a friend along with you as you can drive each other to keep it up.
You should also be looking at your diet. I eat too much fast food but have cut it down a bit. I also started making my own sauces and cooking more in general. It's works out really cheap and you can make stuff that you really like. A big thing for a lot of people is portion control, if you eat too much in each meal it will really add up. Try and eat half your meal and leave it for a few minutes and then see if you are still hungry. A good way to monitor your diet is to write down everything you eat in a food diary. This will help you pinpoint your problem areas and you can see what you need to cut down on or cut out.
I'd advise against going on any specific diets, there are a lot of people who swear by very specific diets but I think just watching how much you eat and trying to eat a bit healthier will stand better to you than a month of shakes or cutting out carbs. I've seen people lose a lot of weight on a fad diet but they always end up putting it back on. Just try and get some exercise and eat better and you'll notice results.


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah some of this is useful, I was thinking of setting my self a daily routine, but I don't know where to start for exercise I was gonna try and do something like.

x Push ups
x Sit ups
x Squats

and like a Jog everyday on my estate, maybe twice. 

I guess for my eating I've cut down on fast and junk, I think I eat alot more Fruits and Salads than I did before, but I don't believe in the diets as I've seen more people gain off them than lose.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 15, 2011)

First of all, If you are determined, you will do it easy.

Watch what you eat, try and cut down on fat and carbs... dont go for fast food. Buy some fruit, and if you get hungry eat an apple. You will probably also save some money.

About exercise, do what Jymellis said. Jogging is free, and jumping rope is a TREMENDOUS exercise. Fighters do it to lose a couple of pounds in a matter of days before a weighting ceremony for a reason.

Also, do the sort of exercises where you lift your own weight, like crunches, situps, pushups and that kind of thing. Particularly work on your leg muscles, and you will burn calories much easier. Do a set of pushups a couple of times a day (like when you wake up) or when nobody is watching

About 6 years ago I lost some 15 kilos doing that kind of stuff, and havent gained a gram of fat since. I actually got super fit and buff, and a couple of years ago, I decided to just keep at a certain weight, where not so much sacrifice on a diet and routine was needed. (Then a football injury kept me away from the gym for a while and I lost a bunch of muscle which Im still trying to gain back... but yeah)

Good luck man.


----------



## mountainjam (Jun 15, 2011)

If your overweight and get no exercise, Ide be carefull to avoid injury by just jumping on an exercise routine. Google "from couch to 5k"


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 15, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> If your overweight and get no exercise, Ide be carefull to avoid injury by just jumping on an exercise routine. Google "from couch to 5k"



Like I said before I'm overweight but it's not like I'm not doing anything before hand, most the time I'm doing alot of walking with things like my guitar + my bag for college which I've been told is stupidly heavy. The only injuries I'm worried about if I do anything is my ankles I injured when I used to do Karate.


----------



## Demeyes (Jun 15, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> If your overweight and get no exercise, Ide be carefull to avoid injury by just jumping on an exercise routine. Google "from couch to 5k"



Yeah, if you are very unfit then you should take care and read about how to stretch properly, static vs dynamic etc. Don't stretch without warming up a little first. Don't overdo it, especially at the start. There are great programs you can follow that will help you get fit correctly and steadily. 
I'd also be wary of doing the same exercises every day at the beginning. If you want to do push ups etc do them every 2nd day and follow a plan to get the most out of it. You need time for recovery so switch up to other exercises every other day. You should be increasing the number per set as you get stronger.


----------



## Hallic (Jun 15, 2011)

make sure to calculate the amount of energy requirements(joules) you'll need. So that you don't eat too less. but just the right amount to be fit and lose weight. i recommand a 30% protein, %50 carbs , %20 fats. just google some basic on what foods has good essential fets and good proteins and try to make a balanced plan in excel or something. you can even log you're weight(and maybe %bodyfat) weekly/monthly whatever.


ps. i personally love to cycle. You'll make more km than jogging/running and give a see a lot more of the world. Also it is way less of an injury-sport than running.


----------



## Greatoliver (Jun 15, 2011)

Cycling however is pretty damned efficient, so unfortunately, it not a very time efficient method of burning calories.

What everyone else said is great advice. Losing weight is all about not having enough calories from food to fuel your body during the day, so your body has to turn to it's own stores. Be careful not to compensate too much when you exercise - it will make you more hungry than you were, and you can end up not being in negative calories, so nothing is going.

Exercise is great for many reasons, and it does increase your metabolism so that you burn more calories during the day. Doing jogging is cheap, and body weights are great as they are cheap, and tone you up nicely. The most important thing however is your diet. Eat healthily, and eat a tiny bit less, and your weight will decrease. Set yourself a target that is achievable, and with determination, you will reach it and feel amazing for it.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 15, 2011)

Origin said:


> Eat less and better and exercise more
> 
> .



/thread 

More specifically, make sure everything you eat has nutritional value. That means plenty of fruits, veggies and quality protein. Carbs are okay, but try to limit them, especially at the end of the day. No sodas and never eat fast food. Ever. McDonald's is a plot to kill off the poor.  

Timing and size of meals is important (you don't _need_ to do the 5 meals a day thing either). Commit this old proverb to memory;

"Breakfast for a King, Lunch for a Prince, and dinner for a pauper." 

Too many people eat for enjoyment instead of it's really purpose; to provide the energy we need to live. You don't need as many calories to go to sleep as you do to start your day, I hope. 

As far as exercise, just do something physical everyday. There's a lot of good articles on the Art of Manliness for body weight exercise routines, as well as easy homemade gym equipment (check out the slosh-pipe, it's killer and only cost me about $15 to make).

Health & Sports | The Art of Manliness

The Beachbody Insanity DVD's are also really good home workouts.

Best of luck to you. It's not as hard as you would think. I started my routine in February, and to date of lost 4" from my waist and net -50lbs. And my diet isn't any stricter than what I mentioned above.


----------



## Blind Theory (Jun 15, 2011)

Like my dad says, people over think this way too much. It is a simple little math equation if anything. You want to lose weight? Take in less calories than you work off in a day. Want to gain weight? Take in more calories than you work off in a day. Simple as that.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 15, 2011)

The only scientific and working method for losing weight goes as follows: Take in less energy than you use.

as simple as that, and I know you can do it


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 15, 2011)

Eat well and exercise. Taking in less energy than you use works in theory, but you cannot shirk the exercise or your metabolism will easily adjust the amount of energy you use. That is why at the end of the day girls on a 'diet' that don't exercise and whine about why they can't lose weight still don't lose weight.


----------



## Hallic (Jun 15, 2011)

Jakke said:


> The only scientific and working method for losing weight goes as follows: Take in less energy than you use.
> 
> as simple as that, and I know you can do it




ho there! say you'll need 13 MJ, if you take those 13MJ purely from sugar...

Also Low GI products for the win!


----------



## Jakke (Jun 15, 2011)

Hallic said:


> ho there! say you'll need 13 MJ, if you take those 13MJ purely from sugar...
> 
> Also Low GI products for the win!



But of course no _sensible_ person would do that..... Or would they?*scratches chin*

But what I was trying to convey is that common sense goes a long way, in short, eat less than you use

*EDIT* GI has proven to be pretty effective


----------



## -42- (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry I couldn't resist...


----------



## Blind Theory (Jun 15, 2011)

-42- said:


> Sorry I couldn't resist...






"I lost 40 pounds in 3 days!" 

That was amazing!


----------



## MFB (Jun 15, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> "Breakfast for a King, Lunch for a Prince, and dinner for a pauper."



Take this phrase with a grain of salt though and don't interpret it LITERALLY, it means nutritional value wise NOT quantity. I used to think if I ate a good amount for breakfast, I'd have lots of energy and shit, but it was really just empty calories. Toast, some fruit and eggs + water/juice WILL provide you with the stuff you need to get going versus 3 bowls of garbage cereal.


----------



## Hallic (Jun 15, 2011)

MFB said:


> Take this phrase with a grain of salt though and don't interpret it LITERALLY, it means nutritional value wise NOT quantity. I used to think if I ate a good amount for breakfast, I'd have lots of energy and shit, but it was really just empty calories. Toast, some fruit and eggs + water/juice WILL provide you with the stuff you need to get going versus 3 bowls of garbage cereal.


 real men eat rolled oats and crushed wheat with mother flipping highprotein yoghurt(greek,0%) and nuts. [Regular swedish mealtime voice]IT's GOOD FOR YOU[/voice]


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 15, 2011)

MFB said:


> Take this phrase with a grain of salt though and don't interpret it LITERALLY, it means nutritional value wise NOT quantity. I used to think if I ate a good amount for breakfast, I'd have lots of energy and shit, but it was really just empty calories. Toast, some fruit and eggs + water/juice WILL provide you with the stuff you need to get going versus 3 bowls of garbage cereal.



The saying comes about as most people eat their largest calorie load in the evening at dinner. I used to do the 3 eggs, cheese, ham bacon (very lean) 4 slices or so, 2 toast a bit of butter and a big glass of water. Bam 1000 calorie breakfast that may be a little fattier than some want but that is alright, fat isn't the devil it is built to be. At that point I was eatin 4k cals to stay at a weight with work and workouts.  I have never quite gone back to that level of training though, expensive.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jun 15, 2011)

6 meals a day


----------



## pink freud (Jun 15, 2011)

Bulimia.


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 15, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> The saying comes about as most people eat their largest calorie load in the evening at dinner. I used to do the 3 eggs, cheese, ham bacon (very lean) 4 slices or so, 2 toast a bit of butter and a big glass of water. Bam 1000 calorie breakfast that may be a little fattier than some want but that is alright, fat isn't the devil it is built to be. At that point I was eatin 4k cals to stay at a weight with work and workouts.  I have never quite gone back to that level of training though, expensive.



That is a good thing to note, most people (at least in the US, I've heard that in some other places it's different) eat the majority of the food they eat during the day at dinner, which is just a couple hours before you go to sleep. And if you think about it, eating a bunch of food and then laying down for 8 hours doesn't really sound like a very good plan, right?


----------



## Rook (Jun 15, 2011)

Don't drink fizzy drinks or eat chocolate. If you do, drink diet drinks.

Best thing I found is just keep active and get regular exercise (push ups, sit ups, jogging, whatever floats your boat) and try to raise your heart rate above 150 for about half an hour a day, but every 2 or 3 days do some form of exercise that just wipes you out completely, and keep breaking in between then doing it again so that you couldn't possibly do any more. For me that's chin ups, I weigh enough that doing 3 chin ups (properly; slowly and lifting my legs up lol) taking a break for a minute, then three etc until I'm exhausted works for me. If you have weights, do deadlifts or something would be good. It almost doesn't matter what you eat to a degree with an exercise routine like that, but bear in mind if you stop, it'll catch up to you pretty quick.

The nice thing about that is in the mean time you should be building muscle, and more muscle mass means more calories are burned at rest even if you do nothing, so your diet will have less impact.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 15, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Don't drink fizzy drinks or eat chocolate. *If you do, drink diet drinks*.



Never EVER drink diet, you'll end up gaining more weight than you're losing. The reason? Because diet drinks are sweetened with syntetic suger, that don't works like real sugar from a chemical perspective, I.E. the body can't fully deal with it in the same way as sugar. 

That means that when you drink it, the body thinks that you take in glucose (sugar), but, when it can't gain any energy from the sugar, it kicks the sweet toth in overdrive, the body strongly starts to encourage you to eat sweets to actually take in the energy it has started to prepare for. The body tends to overdo what it does, so it drives you to eat more sugar than you would have got if you drank a regular soda, ergo, you get an excess of energy -> you gain more weight

Not to mention that the common diet sweetener, aspartame, is carcinogenic as hell


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 15, 2011)

Jakke said:


> Never EVER drink diet, you'll end up gaining more weight than you're losing. The reason? Because diet drinks are sweetened with syntetic suger, that don't works like real sugar from a chemical perspective, I.E. the body can't fully deal with it in the same way as sugar.
> 
> That means that when you drink it, the body thinks that you take in glucose (sugar), but, when it can't gain any energy from the sugar, it kicks the sweet toth in overdrive, the body strongly starts to encourage you to eat sweets to actually take in the energy it has started to prepare for. The body tends to overdo what it does, so it drives you to eat more sugar than you would have got if you drank a regular soda, ergo, you get an excess of energy -> you gain more weight
> 
> Not to mention that the common diet sweetener, aspartame, is carcinogenic as hell



It is more that when you eat sugars your body increases the absorption of them, and synthetic sugars work so well they mimic this effect. 

As for the last line, get your tinfoil hat while you are at it.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 16, 2011)

Antimatter said:


> That is a good thing to note, most people (at least in the US, I've heard that in some other places it's different) eat the majority of the food they eat during the day at dinner, which is just a couple hours before you go to sleep. And if you think about it, eating a bunch of food and then laying down for 8 hours doesn't really sound like a very good plan, right?


 

If you exercise a lot (muscle building), you will notice that dinner (or your last meal during the day) is the most important... Mainly because most of your muscle regenerates during sleep.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 16, 2011)

Fastest way to lose weight:

amputation.


----------



## MFB (Jun 16, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> The saying comes about as most people eat their largest calorie load in the evening at dinner.  I used to do the 3 eggs, cheese, ham bacon (very lean) 4 slices or so, 2 toast a bit of butter and a big glass of water. Bam 1000 calorie breakfast that may be a little fattier than some want but that is alright, fat isn't the devil it is built to be. At that point I was eatin 4k cals to stay at a weight with work and workouts.  I have never quite gone back to that level of training though, expensive.



Oh no, I definitely understand where it's coming from; but a large majority of the people you tell that to will immediately think quantity > quality, which won't be the case as I said.



xiphoscesar said:


> 6 meals a day



Correction, six SMALL meals a day to keep the metabolism going. Breakfast, some fruit and nuts, lunch, some more fruit and nuts/protein shake/whatever, dinner, then some more good shit for you before bed.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 16, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> As for the last line, get your tinfoil hat while you are at it.



What? Carcinogenity is a fact, not a conspiracy. 

If would have said that the government is poisoning diet drinks to make all their citizens to fat to make any resistance, and so riddled with tumours that you die when the NWO don't have any use for you, then I would have been getting a tinfoil hat at once.

Also, the medical expertise has seen in studies that you actually gain more weight by diet than regular, and by the same reason that I listed... Granted that it is not canon yet, but the evidence is pretty conclusive.

CBS Diet soda -> overweight

Columbia State U

WebMB (Whatever that is)


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 16, 2011)

smaller portions. more exercise. etc etc


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 16, 2011)

some good ideas here, but to the guy on page 1 who said Bulimia, I could punch since I had a friend who actually was bulimic... such a silly thing to do ¬¬


----------



## Mexi (Jun 16, 2011)

exercise doesn't mean squat if you follow up with 2 cakes. cutting down huge on sugars and calories went a long way in losing weight for me. exercise helped too, but I think diet goes a longer way than people realize.


----------



## Rook (Jun 16, 2011)

niffnoff said:


> such a silly thing to do ¬¬



The bulimic or the one who joked about it?


----------



## Jakke (Jun 16, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> The bulimic or the one who joked about it?



Fair question I'd say


----------



## pink freud (Jun 16, 2011)

niffnoff said:


> some good ideas here, but to the guy on page 1 who said Bulimia, I could punch since I had a friend who actually was bulimic... such a silly thing to do ¬¬



Sorry if you have had personal encounters with a tragic disorder, but the simple fact of the matter is that topics of humor can't be censored due to fear of offending other's sensibilities or one must be comfortable with the fact that no humor will ever occur.

Now, I would hope it was obvious that it _was_ a joke, and that Bulimia is not an acceptable method of weight loss.


----------



## Randy (Jun 16, 2011)

What works best for me is portion control. Even if I go to McDonald's, I'll either order something really small or eat half of what I get. The biggest contributing factor (IMO) to being overweight is eating to "feel full".


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 16, 2011)

StrongLifts.com: Gain Strength And Muscle While Losing Fat

This. Read everything on this site. Then follow it to the letter. 90% of health information you hear is bullshit (Not saying that about this thread, but life in general).

And I'm being nice with the 90%...


----------



## kung_fu (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't really have much to add here, I'd just end up repeating what others have said. I'd also suggest finding some good books/websites about nutrition and exercise. Your local library is a great place to start, just ask Levar Burton . One book that got me motivated/informed/kicking serious ass is 'The Abs Diet' by David Zinczenko. Although it has Diet in the title, it isn't really a diet but an excellent little book with all sorts of exercise and nutritional information (There is actually a chapter in it dedicated to debunking a lot of myths and fad diets).


----------



## kung_fu (Jun 16, 2011)

Randy said:


> What works best for me is portion control. Even if I go to McDonald's, I'll either order something really small or eat half of what I get. The biggest contributing factor (IMO) to being overweight is eating to "feel full".



Bingo. And when they ask "Super-size it?".....they're referring to your ass  Ah lerdy


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Jun 16, 2011)

Ketosis+calorie deficit+exercise = bye bye fat


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 16, 2011)

The reason behind eating a bigger breakfast is that is when your energy levels are lowest, not too much for 'useless calories while your resting' as you body is building and recovering after dinner. What you are trying to do is have less put into fat for storage, and brought out later (as your body doesn't metalbolize fat as first line). The thinking behind it is a large dinner will generally correlate to more being stored in fat (for later), so tailor your meals to try and have more readily available energy at a time. Overall, your total intake is of much greater importance than when you eat it. 

I am a big fan of the 5-6 smaller meals a day, it works on the same principals as above, a constant influx of nutrients for the body to use. Some things , like protiens aren't easily stored by the body and are more likely to be passed instead. 




Jakke said:


> What? Carcinogenity is a fact, not a conspiracy.



Not quite, they have shown it may be carcinogenic in rats, eating doses well outside what human comsumption reaches. The dose makes the poison, this is a pretty old concept really.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 16, 2011)

yeah, but I would be careful since thay haven't really seen the degree of bio-accumulation.

And, a substance is called carcinogenic based on it's tendency to break of free radicals in bio-molecules, that does not change with concentration, only that breakoffs becomes more frequent at a higher conc


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 16, 2011)

^^ true enough, we can probably both agree whole heartedly that diet soda tastes like ass (not to keen on soda either)


----------



## Jakke (Jun 16, 2011)

Absolutely, never drinks the crap, it's something about the aftertaste


I'm not to keen on carbonated in general, and sodas are often a bit to sweet for my taste


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 17, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> The bulimic or the one who joked about it?



I'd say both, when people start they are just doing it over and over again. I actually managed to convince the person to stop doing it and seek a doctor. The joke, I wasn't offended as much I think it's cause I know what it can do to people I don't see the bright side in it.


----------



## Origin (Jun 17, 2011)

Just got a jump rope, gotta say, that is some goddamn intensity right there.  Seriously, on par with running haha. I'd recommend that too like jym said.


----------



## kung_fu (Jun 17, 2011)

Ya, i was big on jumping rope when i was away for school. Unfortunately, there isn't enough room to jump rope where i live now. For maximum effect, do so while blasting "Eye of the Tiger".


----------



## failshredder (Jun 17, 2011)

AxeHappy said:


> StrongLifts.com: Gain Strength And Muscle While Losing Fat
> 
> This. Read everything on this site. Then follow it to the letter. 90% of health information you hear is bullshit (Not saying that about this thread, but life in general).
> 
> And I'm being nice with the 90%...




Stronglifts is awesome. HIGHLY RECOMMEND and VERY EXCITE to anyone I know -- I've been doing it for over a month and a half, and the changes it's wrought in me are noticeable to the girlfriend.


----------



## Cogito (Jun 18, 2011)

google the ECA stack. and thank me later. so many people are using this to lose weight at work. very very effective with a small portion diet.


----------



## Rocklobster93 (Jul 5, 2011)

One simple way I found works is to simply cut out all snacking, and not going back for seconds/thirds etc during breakfast, lunch and dinner. I lost at least 10kg just by doing this, and w/o doing any extra exercise or restricting WHAT I ate. 

Then again, your circumstances might be different, so it might not work as well.


----------



## Gryphon (Jul 5, 2011)

Several of my friends and I are having big success basically incorporating the StrongLifts workout regimen (I swap out a couple of the exercises) with LeanGains diet program, including one friend who isn't even working out. Workout wise, I do 5x5 on Monday, Wednesday, Friday focusing on weighted dips, weighted pullups or chinups, deadlifts, squats, and if I still have some time I'll do planks or ab work. I weight lift for no more than 30 minutes, than hit 15 minutes of HIIT (bike sprints 15 seconds followed by 45 second low interval) and Tuesday and Thursday I up the HIIT session to 20 minutes.

I've worked out and dieted on a consistent basis for 7+ years and I'd have to say LeanGains is the easiest to follow and most enjoyable diet program I've come across in that time and far and away the best results (and it's also nice that it's backed by a lot of science rather than supplement advertising science).

Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health


----------



## niffnoff (Jul 6, 2011)

It's been a while since I last posted on here, but I've been doing this program lately I'm on day 3 of, you may or may not of heard of it. It's called the "Insanity - 60 Day Program", not to be a plug but it's fucking awesome. 1 hour or so a day and basically it's all cardio exercises, I'm doing this + walking for at least one hour or so and also cutting out alot of shit, there's one day where I will eat the occasional junk but the end of the day I'm losing more than I'm gaining so far I've cut off a bit of trim now it's just another 57 days then I'm going back to day one till I can successfully say I'm trim 

Here's the link to the program for people who might wanna challenge themselves:

 Beach Body Insanity by Shaun T


----------



## Robinhood (Jul 7, 2011)

Early morning walk is good for loosing weight
Taking exercise for more than half an hour is effective like (Running, Stretching and jogging)
Eat balance diet and avoid eating heavy foods like junk food, fast food is a good way to loose fats and weight.

personal trainer orange county


----------



## Goatchrist (Jul 8, 2011)

World Of Warcraft diet:
The WoW Diet: 41 lbs in 90 days | Joystiq

Only one dissadvantage: After you lost weight you're still WOW addicted. :/


----------



## niffnoff (Jul 28, 2011)

Cherlie said:


> Hi niffnoff,
> What is your age, height and weight and how much weight you want to reduce?
> Some tips to lose weight effectively:
> Break your meal in 5/6 small meals,
> ...



18, 5'11 and current weight is 15 Stone 9 Pounds (2 weeks ago it was 16st 2p)

I wanna lose another 2 stone really. And so far I'm on the way to the first 

I've actually cut most my foods (such as takeaways, junk, etc) to once a week as a treat day. I mostly drink juices and water now, or very low sugar sodas. And foods mostly consist of rice or alot of lean meat meals. Green tea though. No. Tryed it and I can't force myself.

And for exercise I'm pretty much doing 5-6 days of exercise I need one rest day otherwise I will drain myself.


----------



## Bevo (Jul 28, 2011)

What does that weight work out to in pounds?

If your working out 5 days a week it will come but be careful you don't eat to little.
Also don't worry to much about carbs but keep track of what you eat, know your portion sizes.
Counting calories will also work even if its not consistant, doing this will give you an idea of how much you eat in a day. I would aim for 1,800 a day since your working out.

Losing weight is simple math, calories in VS calories out X time = weight loss.


----------



## niffnoff (Jul 31, 2011)

Bevo said:


> What does that weight work out to in pounds?
> 
> If your working out 5 days a week it will come but be careful you don't eat to little.
> Also don't worry to much about carbs but keep track of what you eat, know your portion sizes.
> ...



I just ran a converter and

222.6 lbs

Further reference 

1 Stone - 14 pounds

Makes me feel even more paranoid :| and that's at 15.9 lol.


----------



## Bevo (Jul 31, 2011)

Thats not so bad, I would just stop all the junk food and eat healthy take out with proper sized portions.
More fruit and veggies will help along with lots of water.

You don't need a diet, just eat better and keep excersizing.

At the end of each day think about what you ate and think if you can improve. This will really make you think of your food before you eat it.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jul 31, 2011)

Cogito said:


> google the ECA stack. and thank me later. so many people are using this to lose weight at work. very very effective with a small portion diet.




lol, Ephedrine is illegal (without a script). And that's hardly the route anyone needs to go when first starting to lose weight.


----------



## Explorer (Aug 1, 2011)

Niffnoff, for someone who was skint, how'd you come up with 130 pounds for the program? I didn't see this thread before, but I would have recommended Shovelglove, which is cheaper than chips, or a similar program. 

Glad to hear it worked out for you!


----------



## FretWizard88 (Aug 1, 2011)

If you have the money, join a gym and set yourself up with a personal trainer. They can help you find a routine that fits you, and get you on the right track to healthier eating habits.

Also, I started running in December of 2010 and have been doing it ever since. Since then, I have lost 25 lbs. It sucks starting out, but you got to push yourself and know that eventually you will be able to go farther and farther.

Good luck man! Once you start losing the weight, you will be addicted to your routine workout and never want to stop.


----------



## niffnoff (Aug 3, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Niffnoff, for someone who was skint, how'd you come up with 130 pounds for the program? I didn't see this thread before, but I would have recommended Shovelglove, which is cheaper than chips, or a similar program.
> 
> Glad to hear it worked out for you!



My rents mate


----------

